# Which phone to replace my DX



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

Hello to all,
Verizon sent me a notice that I am eligible for an upgrade. I've have a DroidX with unlimited data plan, I've been rooted since day 1. Looking to replace my DX with a new model, but has to be able to do ALL the stuff that the DX did, plus more.
So I come to the experts, which phone (4G Verizon) should I look at? Must be able to wifi tether ( Only use if for my Asus Prime tablet TF201, no PC or consoles), and be able to flash roms ( I'm a rom aholic ).
Thank you for any and all input !!!!!!


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

mastertech007 said:


> Hello to all,
> Verizon sent me a notice that I am eligible for an upgrade. I've have a DroidX with unlimited data plan, I've been rooted since day 1. Looking to replace my DX with a new model, but has to be able to do ALL the stuff that the DX did, plus more.
> So I come to the experts, which phone (4G Verizon) should I look at? Must be able to wifi tether ( Only use if for my Asus Prime tablet TF201, no PC or consoles), and be able to flash roms ( I'm a rom aholic ).
> Thank you for any and all input !!!!!!


That's easy. G-Nex


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

Droidalicious said:


> That's easy. G-Nex


Samsung Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes. Personally, as far as Verizon LTE smartphones, I would currently only recommend the Galaxy Nexus, Razr Maxx, and the Galaxy s3(pre-order). The Razr Maxx is best known for it's awesome battery life but if you are all about development and flashing roms, there is no doubt about the Galaxy Nexus being the way to go. It has the biggest developer community right now and is much more than the DX could ever be.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

GNex or the SIII will definitely be up your alley. The SIII _should_ have a much improved radio set over the Nexus, better battery life, definitely has a larger and more vibrant screen, and will have a great development community. If you can root and Rom your X then the SIII will be a breeze as well.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

I had the x... Upgraded to the gnex... The only thing it won't be able to do is hdmi and FM radio... But for mirroring... Ya can use an mhl adapter instead of micro hdmi...

honestly... The only thing I don't like about gnex... It's a lack of an actual sd card... It has thirty two gigs of internal memory....
But that's not to big of a deal after you flash a custom recovery

"every breath I take is a sign of..."


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

I have been looking at the SIII. Looks like its due out on 6-21-12
As far as the hdmi and fm radio issues on G-NEX, I don't even use those on my DX. And I have a total of 32G (16GB micro SD) on the DX, no issues there. 
If I pre-order the SIII, do you think I will get to keep my unlimited data ????


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, VZ said customers who pre-order the SIII will be able to keep their unlimited. This will end whenever they actually introduce the new data share plans.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

G-Nex resolution is better. Just saying.

Edit: Might wanna view this as well before you get a SIII -- http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/11/samsung-pulls-an-apple-tells-users-how-not-to-hold-their-galaxy-siiis/


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

dnyor93 said:


> Edit: Might wanna view this as well before you get a SIII -- http://www.droid-lif...r-galaxy-siiis/


Well, after reading that and the fact the VW is going to shared data on June 28, I think my best deal will be with the G-Nex.
Wirefly has them for $149.99 and a $40 bill credit. Plus, G-Nex has been out for 6 months with no obvious problems.
Looks like I'll be saving my unlimited data for at least another 2 years. 
Thanks for all the advice....


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Before you make your final decision, you might as well look up Galaxy Nexus pros & cons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Razr Maxx.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the gnex. As of now you might have to buy the sgs3 outright to keep unlimited data. I could be wrong though. Gnex can be had for less.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

i was one that got theDX when it first came out, and i was one that got severely burned by the Gingerbread update. i honestly never rooted before may31,2011 (my crappy birthday present from Verizon), but the update bricked me, i went to work in a daze (no phone DT's) but brainstormed. realized there had to be a way to force flash the phone back to a working state, thats when i learned about SBF, and never looked back (thank you DroidModderX)... i was rooted and rom'ed from that day forward... but i got tired of the limitations, and frankly Motorola's lack of response (mat on their forums was/is a joke) on when we would see a working version of gingerbread that did not boot-loop when playing music, or receiving a phone call, or where the GPS X/Y/Z cords were not upside down . It seems that now exists, but will put you in an unrooted state without effort, why should i owned a locked device, would you own a car that locked itself and would not let you change the radio station, or tires. i learned from that... all of the rom devs for the DX were moving to the Gnex. while i didnt like the lack of a few things i never used (radio/ hdmi) or the internal only SD memory. everything else made up for it... unlockable. was the key factor, this device would be mine to do with as i please well after verizon and google pushed out the next big thing and abandoned direct support ...

anyway, the short of the book above, Moto can go do rude things to itself that involve it being double jointed in the spine, and a Nexus device just always seems to be the better option... you want battery with the power. go to seidio.com . the screen looks fantastic. to me the phone does not feel "plasticy" since like 90% of the phones i see every day, it has a case on it.

i do like the SGIII, but i dont know its unlockable state. since im under contract for over a year and have a very functional Nexus, i will be waiting it out... in addition to maybe moving back to AT&T or sprint since i have just about had it with the big V's over controlling of... everything... and rabid nickle and diming of my google wallet while making google take the verizon GNex OFF of the true nexus list.
</rant>


----------

